# June 13' COTM Submission Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Cotm is back! 
Make sure you submit your car!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I would like to submit my wifes Chevy Sonic! Lol!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No new mods but I had the help of some fantastic upcoming photographers for my submission. Mr. Jacob B. (Jnoobs) and Mr. Jon K. (SunlineFan). Thanks guys! * 

"Cruzin' USA" *
Name: *Erik E.* 
Location: *Buffalo, New York* 
Car Info:* 2011 Cruze LTZ (purchased August 2011) *
Stock Options:* RS Package, XM Radio, Sunroof, **Chevy Cruze specific all-weather floor mats* 
Exterior Modifications:* 30% tint all around, VG Sharkfin Antenna, "CRUZE" license plate holder, "CRUZE" and "LTZ" badges removed *
Performance Modifications:* Injen Cool Air Intake with Hydroshield, Trifecta "Premium" Tune *
Future plans:* Technostalgia LED "Mercedes-Style" taillights, upgrade to High Performance Summer Tires, e85 full compatibility (when warranty is out) *

Other info:* 
Best 1/4 mile slip: 15.70 @ 87.55 mph ** 
Best 1/8 mile slip: 10.14 @ 70.45 mph 
Best pump MPG: 38.2 MPG (over 400 miles) 
Stock Dyno: 130 WHP / 154 WTQ 
Odometer: 45,200 (at the time of submission) 

*












































My Cruze is shown live on the road in this video. Again, credit to Jon (Sunline Fan) for an amazing job!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

*Mabzmuzik's Featured June Cruze Submission
Name: Mario B. 
Location: Illinois, Poplar Grove
Car Info: 2012, Chevrolet Cruse LS
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Bluetooth 
Modifications: 
Exterior: 18" LTZ rims, OEM Fog Lights 
Interior: 35% Window tint
Future plans: Sound Quality stereo upgrade.Big 3 Kit from tecollins1, Jbl GTO series amps, IDQV2 12's, Minidsp, silver flutes, and of course box and install by XtremeRevolution
*








*


























*


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

* WhiteAndBright June COTM submission: Name:  Casey C. Location: Tulsa, Ok Car info: 2012 LTZ Stock options: Every option with Nav Modifications: K&N SRI, ZZP downpipe, H&R Springs, Reso delete, Plugs to .030, 25K HID, Wheels Powder Coated Black Exterior: Factory 18" Wheels powder coated black, Painted brake calipers red, debadged Interior: 20% window tint Future plans: Trifect Tune (this month), ZZp midpipe, HID in the Fogs, Paint BowTies, UltraGauge (in the mail on its way!!)




































*


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Descriptive Thread Title: Monath6's Build.
Name: Aaron Monath
Location: Williamsport, MD
Car Info: '12 Cruze Eco 6MT 1.4T
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Fog Lights, Premium Sound
Modifications: Plasti-dipped rims, Gold tinted fog lights, Tinted Taillights, Cruze 3rd brake light cover, F-Honda's sticker, Intake resonator delete, Carbon bowties.
Performance: None yet.
Future plans: Trifecta, ZZP intake, Magnaflow exhaust, Short-throw shifter, gauges, sound system.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Descriptive Thread Title:Chubster my first car 
Name:Jack Barrena
Location: San diego,California
Car Info: 2011,ls
Stock Options: connectivity,xm,onstar,fogs
Exterior:19x8.5 rotiform nues(poilshed)klearz sidemarkers,vg shark fin,debaged,semi gloss grill,trunk and trim,tinted windows,ill badge,thule rack with fairing and bike tray,led license plate lights,euro plate,red tailight overlays
interior,plasti dipped pillars and radio cover,bandanna gear lever cover,headrest delete,wood panel trunk,led dome lighting
performance:ksport coilovers 24k front 16k rear ultra racing front and rear sturt bars and lower 2 point brace,whiteline chamber bolts,ddm spacers,trifecta tuned,intake resonator delete,
future,alot turbo,manuel,leather seats,18x9 forged,cage shaved bay the works keeping this car the rest of my life.*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8123371978/*desgined in europe made in america,I like german style just not the cost of german cars.


before the poilshed wheels

* 
    







[/URL] note the sub is gone will be getting smurfs system soon!


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

*Ahiru's 2012 Cruze Eco
Name: Clinton
Location: Omaha, Nebraska
Car Info: 2012 Eco 
Stock Options: Summit White, with red/black seats
Modifications: 

Inside: 1500 watt stereo using MB Quart amps, Rockford Fosgate components, and one 12" Kicker L7 solobaric Sub 
Ceramic Tint for maximum heat reduction
Auto Dimming rearview mirror

Outside: Debadged, Smoked the stock taillights and side markers, white bow ties. Shark Fin, Removed my Washington Capitals decals.

Future plans: dual exaust and cold air intake, tri tune. upgrade my factory head unit 
I may dip my rims white and get some black caliper covers to keep that euro look

*


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I have been debating about this for awhile as it is always tough competition in the Cruze of the month submission. I am hope my girl puts up a fight! * 

TMcDermid's First Cruze of the Month Submission: Arianna

 Name: Tyler
Location: Utopia, Canada
Car Info: 2012, LS 1.8 
Stock Options: Basic Package

 Modifications

 Exterior - VG Shark Fin Antenna, LED License Plate Lights, Plastidip Front and Rear Bowties, Plastidip Cruze Emblem, Plastidip Hubcap Bowtie, Sylvain High Performance Headlights, Window Tint, Dealership Tags Debadged, Smoked License Plate Covers

Interior - Plastidip Dash Trim, Plastidip Gear Shift, Plastidip Steering Wheel Bowtime and Instrument Cluster Accent, LED Map and Dome Lights, LED Cupholder Lights, OBD Window Controller 

Performance - Sprint Booster, K&N Typhoon Short Ram Intake, Plugs Gapped 0.33, Trifecta Tune 

Future: OEM Fog lights (Ordered), Blizzak Winter Tires, Weathertec Floormats, 18" Rims, Upgraded Headlights and Tailights, Upgraded Exhaust System  Other Info: N/A*










































































































​


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump for more submissions


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Descriptive Thread Title: Nocturnal Cruze 

Name: Drew Smorey

Location: Lusby, Maryland

Car Info: 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.4T 6AT 1LT (17,000 miles) 

Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Power Windows and Door Locks, Power Seats, Keyless Entry w/ Remote Start and Back up Sensors

Modifications: Eibach's, Drag DR-19's 18x7.5 w/ Continental Extreme 235/45 18" Tires, DDMworks Spacers, Ultra Racing bars +4, Trifecta Custom Tune, Bosch 42# injectors, VMS Oil Catch Can, Ported Intake, Injen CAI, Forge BOV, ZZP FMIC, EBC Greenstuff Pads, Slotted Rotors, MagnaFlow Dual Exhaust, ZZP O2 Housing/Down Pipe, ZZP Catless Mid-Pipe, AGT 6K HID Headlights, AGT 3K HID YELLOW Fog Lamps, Upgraded Head Light Harness, 3 Point 0 Gage Ground Kit, ASD Custom Shifter and 10% Tint, AEM Boost Gauge, AEM Wideband A/F Gauge, Black Plasti Dip all Chrome Trim, Red Plasti Dip Interior Trim, Red Plasti Dip Calipers, De-badged, Blue LED Interior Lights, Red LED under Hood Lights, VG Shark Fin Antenna, Custom LED DRL's, La Mans Stripes, Smoked Tail Lamps, LED Brake Lamps and Turn Signals, Blue LED Reverse Lights

Future plans: Bilstein Coilovers B14's, Sequence Quantum Spoiler, Seibon Carbon Fiber Hood*


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Lets get some more submissions in here guys! Voting starts tomorrow.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Stock or not its alll hott


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

One of the best sets I've seen here. I finally got all my stuff on my car but don't have an opportunity to get pictures. I'll hopefully be up for next month.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

wasn't the voting suppose to stat today


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

once Tecollins gets on he will probably open the voting thread.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

hey how did you get the cool looking cruze picture at the bottom of you post



Jvegas04 said:


> once Tecollins gets on he will probably open the voting thread.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> hey how did you get the cool looking cruze picture at the bottom of you post


Iroczilla

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Iroczilla
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah what he said


----------

